# need an oak tree milled and kiln dried in Hunstville, TX



## The Penguin (May 7, 2015)

I'm trying to help someone out on another forum. Here's his message:

"I have a construction project that has a huge 36" post oak tree that must be removed for the building. The user group and other interested parties are considering having some lumber made out of the actual tree for presentation and display in the new building.

I am looking for a mill/kiln that would take on a log that sized and kiln dry and saw some custom order lumber.* The tree is in Huntsville (TX), but it could be hauled to a mill almost anywhere in the lower 48.*

One issue that also exists is that the project starts in July and one of the very first things that has to happen is for this tree to be removed for the site work to take place, so I need to have a mill lined up so that wood can be taken directly there to insure top quality finished product lumber.

Any input on a mill and/or kiln that does custom order oak work is greatly appreciated."​
So - if anyone here on woodbarter can direct him/us to a milling/drying operation, I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## gman2431 (May 7, 2015)

Maybe @Kevin could help?


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2015)

Tell him to start with M & G Sawmill right there in Huntsville. 936-439-0834

If they can't get to it there's another 50 sawmills or more right in his general area no need to travel across country he just needs to beat the local brush pretty hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Penguin (May 7, 2015)

M&G was called, they don't have time to do a "custom" job.

I think the issue is more the drying than the milling.


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> M&G was called, they don't have time to do a "custom" job.
> 
> I think the issue is more the drying than the milling.



You'll probably run into a lot of that. I'm not saying your buddy's project falls into this category, but I have been asked to get nvolved in these very type of projects more than 2 dozen times I bet. Probably more. It never seems to come to fruition for usually one or more reason, and lack of funds allocated within the project budget is usually the killer even though the GC always starts out by saying "Don't worry money is no problem". After that they realize they didn't plan ahead far enough to allow a busy sawmill to schedule it in. After that they finally realize it's a bonafide project within a project itslef which needed to be planned for from the beginning of the planning and not as an afterthought. 

Again I'm not saying your buddy's project will turn out like that, but it would be about the second time I ever heard of one actually coming to fruition. Hope he can make it happen but he should be prepared to watch it die on the vine once the enormity of the project becomes realized up the chain of command.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## The Penguin (May 7, 2015)

I agree 100%


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (May 10, 2015)

Don't let the work involved deter you. It's a cool project. All the GC cares about is getting the log out of their way so they can start building. Cutting it down and moving it is the easy part. 

There's at least one mill around there that can saw it for you. Just need to beat the bushes as Kevin pointed out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

